# Druck aufs Vorderrad



## Mathma (23. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

als relativer Neuling hätt da ich da mal ein paar Fragen  zur immer mal wieder  auftauchender Formulierung: „mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad“. Das hab ich trotz eifrigen Nachforschens im Forum jetzt noch immer nicht rausgekriegt.

Ausgehend von, sagen wir mal, einer „idealisierten“ Grundposition (d.h. wirklich „lastenfreier“ Lenker und Körperschwerpunkt über dem Tretlager, etc.) :

-  Wann brauche ich mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad? (abgesehen von speziellen Techniken wie Hinterradversetzen,…). Brauche ich es für mehr Traktion, Führung,…

-  Brauch ich das überhaupt, wenn die zentrale Position stimmt?

-  Wenn ich nun mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad brauche, wie sollte ich das erreichen?

-  Vielleicht mit Druck auf den Lenker (das hieße meinem Verständnis nach etwas die zentrale Position verlassen und den KS etwas nach vorne verlagern - und damit etwas Last am Hinterrad weg und aufs Vorderrad drauf)?

-  Vielleicht mit zusätzlichem etwas explosivem Druck auf die Pedale (was meinem Verständnis nach mit gleichzeitigem zusätzlichen Druck auf das Hinterrad verbunden wäre und außerdem nur sehr sehr kurz wirken würde, da eine derart dynamische Aktion ja in Nullkommanix vorbei wäre und im Anschluss ja eher gleich wieder in die andere Richtung ginge)? (das ist doch eigentlich so grob angedeutet das, was man unter „Pumpen“ versteht?)

Da ich erst in recht fortgeschrittenem Alter der Sucht des Berg- und auch Bergabradfahrens verfallen bin, hab ich nicht mehr so viel Zeit und kindliche Intuition zur Verfügung, meine Fähigkeiten zu verbessern und bin für jede Erkenntnis dankbar (auch wenn ich dennoch am liebsten selbst draußen ausprobiere…)


----------



## everywhere.local (23. November 2015)

Hallo,

das kommt ganz darauf an, was du willst. Im Grunde hast du alles schon selbst beantwortet.
KS vor, Druck auf Pedale / Lenker.
Also "Schwermachen" ist in der Kurve unwahrscheinlich selten falsch. Das ist in etwa wie beim Tiefschneefahren auf Ski. Hoch die Kurve einleiten (leicht machen, vielleicht sogar ein kleiner Hop (im Extremfall)) und im Kurvenverlauf teif gehen / rein pressen. Jenachdem, wie gross das Kreissegment ist, das du durchfahren willst, verläuft die Geschichte entweder sehr impulsiv (kleiner Radius und wenige Grad) oder gemächlich (lange Kurve).

Wie gesagt: mehr Druck am VR (im Verhältnis zum HR) erreichst du dann durch KS etwas weiter vor und Druck auf dem Lenker. Das würde ich aber generell mit Vorsicht geniessen. Ein tieferer Schwerpunkt (ja, noch viel tiefer!) bringt dir in den meisten Fällen eh mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathma (23. November 2015)

Wenn ich zum Fenster rausschaue, gefällt mir der Vergleich zum Powdern auf den breiten Latten gleich noch mehr....
Also Traktionsgewinn bringt´s. Das ganze situationsangepasst einzusetzen versuch ich mal selbst rauszukriegen. Und - ja, jetzt noch tiefer ins Fahrzeug... . Danke dir, Funbiker, für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Antwort...


----------



## everywhere.local (23. November 2015)

Freut mich, wenn ich helfen konnte


----------



## grey (23. November 2015)

Und wenn du in offenen/hängenden/rutschigen Kurven merkst, dass das VR weg geht, Schwerpunkt auch mal bisserl nach vorne.
Recht oft kann man, sofern man die Finger von der Bremse lässt, ein rutschendes VR auch wieder einfangen.

Ich belaste das VR immer nur punktuell, wenn es halt nötig ist.


----------



## Mathma (23. November 2015)

dann werd ich mich mal mit Halbgas rantasten...


----------



## everywhere.local (23. November 2015)

Also das kann man mal üben, ja. Investiere lieber mehr Zeit darin, den Schwerpunkt in der Kurve tief zu halten, ab dem Scheitelpunkt den Blick auf die nächste Gerade zu richten und die Hüfte einzudrehen. Das bringt dich schneller voran. Und Finger von der Bremse ob der Kurve. Max  bis zum Scheitelpunkt bremsen, besser nur bis Anfang der Kurve.
Die Geschwindigkeit mit der du rein fährst ist egal. Raus ist entscheidend.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. November 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Investiere lieber mehr Zeit darin, den Schwerpunkt in der Kurve tief zu halten



Kannst du mal beschreiben wie du das erreichst? Mehr in die Knie gehen?


----------



## everywhere.local (24. November 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal beschreiben wie du das erreichst? Mehr in die Knie gehen?


Ja genau. Knie beugen, Arme anwinkeln (Ellenbogen raus), Schwerpunkt zentral halten. Wenn das Kinn aufm dem Lenker liegt, reicht es langsam 

Bauchnabel überm Tretlager ist ein guter Anhaltspunkt, aber körper- und geometrieabhängig

so in etwa


----------



## everywhere.local (24. November 2015)

Es ist übrigens egal, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit ihr fahrt. Mit einer tiefen, flachen Haltung seht ihr immer schnell aus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. November 2015)

In der Situation auf dem Foto macht der Fahrer es aber eher um die Stufe dort zu schlucken.
Ich komme in vielen Kurven besser klar, wenn ich nicht ganz so tief in die Knie gehe sondern die Beine eher auf Druck halte und eben Hüfte eindrehen. Dabei das Bike in die Kurve neigen und den Schwerpunkt möglichst senkrecht über dem Tretlager. Habe das Gefühl so besser auf die Kurvenausfahrt und vor allem die nächsten Hindernisse/Kurven vorbereitet zu sein. Bin der Meinung, dass das noch mehr bringt als ein möglichst tiefer Schwerpunkt. Je tiefer du gehst, desto mehr Aufwand und Zeit erforden Last- und Richtungswechsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (24. November 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> In der Situation auf dem Foto macht der Fahrer es aber eher um die Stufe dort zu schlucken.
> Ich komme in vielen Kurven besser klar, wenn ich nicht ganz so tief in die Knie gehe sondern die Beine eher auf Druck halte und eben Hüfte eindrehen. Dabei das Bike in die Kurve neigen und den Schwerpunkt möglichst senkrecht über dem Tretlager. Habe das Gefühl so besser auf die Kurvenausfahrt und vor allem die nächsten Hindernisse/Kurven vorbereitet zu sein. Bin der Meinung, dass das noch mehr bringt als ein möglichst tiefer Schwerpunkt. Je tiefer du gehst, desto mehr Aufwand und Zeit erforden Last- und Richtungswechsel.


Also das ist ja alles situationsbedingt. Ich schrieb ja bereits die Sache mit Hüfte eindrehen etc.
Das Bild oben habe ich lediglich eingefügt, damit man sieht, was gemeint ist. Ich kenne die Situation nicht, aber er scheint auch aus ner Kurve zu kommen, da er sich auch noch leicht "ausserhalb" des Bikes befindet.
Natürlich sollte man nicht das Kinn auf den Lenker legen, wenn mit Unebenheiten zu rechnen ist. Man muss dem Bike schon noch etwas Spielraum nach oben lassen


----------



## Mathma (24. November 2015)

wenn ich in der Kurve in die Knie gehe und das Kinn aufm Lenker liegt wandert auch der Schwerpunkt nach unten, was eigentlich eine etwas stärkere Schräglage des Rades erfordert. Könnte das bei entsprechender Traktion nicht nach hinten losgehen?
Nun ja. Da ich nicht am Limit fahre (bzw. leider nicht fahren kann) werd ich bisher wahrscheinlich auch selten an meine maximale Schräglage gelangt sein...


----------



## delphi1507 (24. November 2015)

Die seitenstollen eines guten reifens generieren erstaunlichen gripp! Je mehr du diese belastes und nutzt, je mehr gripp wirst du haben....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. November 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die seitenstollen eines guten reifens generieren erstaunlichen gripp! Je mehr du diese belastes und nutzt, je mehr gripp wirst du haben....



Das ist aber viel zu vereinfacht ausgedrückt. Wichtig ist das Wie. Unter belasten kann man ja alles verstehen.


----------



## everywhere.local (25. November 2015)

maggerich schrieb:


> eine etwas stärkere Schräglage des Rades erfordert. Könnte das bei entsprechender Traktion nicht nach hinten losgehen?


was meinst du damit?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. November 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das kommt ganz darauf an, was du willst. Im Grunde hast du alles schon selbst beantwortet.
> KS vor, Druck auf Pedale / Lenker.
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach ähnelt der Bewegungsablauf eher dem eines Tiefentlastungsschwungs beim Buckelpistenfahren, d.h. eine Entlastung durch eine schnelle Abwärtsbewegung des KS herbeizuführen um in dieser kurzen Phase der Schwerelosigkeit den Schwung einzuleiten.

Ich habe außerdem das Gefühl, am besten um die Kurve zu kommen, wenn ich mich ab dem Scheitelpunkt wieder zu strecken beginne. Da kommt jetzt auch die Sache mit dem Druck auf Vorderrad ins Spiel. Die tiefste Haltung nehme ich ab dem Kurveneingang bis zum Scheitelpunkt ein. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt versuch ich das Radl annähernd zentral zu belasten. Dann drücke ich das VR in den Scheitelpunkt indem ich mit dem KS etwas nach vorne wandere und die Arme strecke. Wenn das HR nachkommt, gehe mit dem KS wieder zurück, belaste wieder mehr die Pedale, strecke dabei auch die Beine und schau das ich ich wieder in eine zentrale Position komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (25. November 2015)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ähnelt der Bewegungsablauf eher dem eines Tiefentlastungsschwungs beim Buckelpistenfahren, d.h. eine Entlastung durch eine schnelle Abwärtsbewegung des KS herbeizuführen um in dieser kurzen Phase der Schwerelosigkeit den Schwung einzuleiten.
> 
> Ich habe außerdem das Gefühl, am besten um die Kurve zu kommen, wenn ich mich ab dem Scheitelpunkt wieder zu strecken beginne.


das ist eigentlich das, was ich meinte.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. November 2015)

Dann meinen wir eben das gleiche ist doch schön


----------



## Mathma (25. November 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> was meinst du damit?


ich meinte damit nur, dass größere Schräglage größere Traktion erfordert - die dann hoffentlich auch gegeben ist.


JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ähnelt der Bewegungsablauf eher dem eines Tiefentlastungsschwungs beim Buckelpistenfahren, d.h. eine Entlastung durch eine schnelle Abwärtsbewegung des KS herbeizuführen um in dieser kurzen Phase der Schwerelosigkeit den Schwung einzuleiten.


das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so recht. Schwerelos werde ich doch eher, wenn ich der Schwerkraft entgegenwirke, also nicht abwärts.
Beim Tiefschwung auf dem Buckel im Schnee schluck ich den Buckel, indem ich das Fahrgestell, also die Beine einfahre. Sonst würd ich eventuell unkontrolliert abheben.
Irgendwie glaub ich aber trotzdem, dass ich verstanden habe, was du meinst - bezüglich Kurven fahrn mitm Rad.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (28. November 2015)

maggerich schrieb:


> ich meinte damit nur, dass größere Schräglage größere Traktion erfordert - die dann hoffentlich auch gegeben ist.
> 
> das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so recht. Schwerelos werde ich doch eher, wenn ich der Schwerkraft entgegenwirke, also nicht abwärts.
> Beim Tiefschwung auf dem Buckel im Schnee schluck ich den Buckel, indem ich das Fahrgestell, also die Beine einfahre. Sonst würd ich eventuell unkontrolliert abheben.
> Irgendwie glaub ich aber trotzdem, dass ich verstanden habe, was du meinst - bezüglich Kurven fahrn mitm Rad.



Doch das funktioniert, das ist das sogenannte durch Brain Lopes Fahrtechnikbuch berühmt gewordene "Leichtmachen". Stell dich mal auf eine Waage und geh möglichst ansatzlos schnell in die Knie und du wirst feststellen dass das angezeigte Gewicht sinkt. Wenn du die richtige Grundhaltung am Bike einnimmst hast du vor einer Kurve im Idealfall genug Spielraum nach unten um das Radl zu entlasten. Natürlich ist jede Kurveneinfahrt anders und oft muss man ein bisschen improvisieren aber auf dieser Grundlage würde ich aufbauen, alles andere kommt mit wachsender Erfahrung von selber.


----------



## everywhere.local (28. November 2015)

maggerich schrieb:


> ich meinte damit nur, dass größere Schräglage größere Traktion erfordert - die dann hoffentlich auch gegeben ist.


Schräglage erfordert vor allem Geschwindigkeit


----------



## JoeArschtreter (28. November 2015)

Und Geschwindigkeit erfordert Traktion


----------



## everywhere.local (30. November 2015)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Und Geschwindigkeit erfordert Traktion


naja... das ist eher so ein "wäre schön, wenn"


----------



## Hardtail-GK (30. November 2015)

Da hier der Aspekt aufkam, wie man richtig das Vorderrad belastet, mal eine Frage: es ist doch auch wichtig auf welcher Seite ich den Druck aufbaue. Nach meinem bisherigen Verständnis stets auf der kurvenäußeren Seite. Wie kann man sich dann diesen Druckaufbau am Lenker vorstellen?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. November 2015)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Da hier der Aspekt aufkam, wie man richtig das Vorderrad belastet, mal eine Frage: es ist doch auch wichtig auf welcher Seite ich den Druck aufbaue. Nach meinem bisherigen Verständnis stets auf der kurvenäußeren Seite. Wie kann man sich dann diesen Druckaufbau am Lenker vorstellen?


Für die Traktion der Räder auf dem Boden ist es völlig wurst, wie der Druck wo aufgebaut wird. Das Bike hat in genau zwei Punkten Kontakt zum Boden. Entweder gleichen sich Zentrifugalkräfte und Kräfte aus Drehmomenten aus oder es ist eine Lenkbewegung / Positionskorrektur fällig.
Ein ganz anderes Problem ist eine Störung, die eine Reaktion des Fahrers erfordert. Da kommt es sehr wohl darauf an, wie Kräfte wo eingeleitet werden und wie die Antwort des Bikes auf eine Korrektur aussieht. In der einen Version haut es einen vom Bike, in der anderen fängt man sich. Hier kann man nur auf die Erfahrung der Spitzenbiker vertrauen. Analytisch ist das Ganze viel zu komplex. Die Begründungen dazu kann man auch vergessen. Sie sind physikalisch meist unhaltbar. Hauptsache man hat verstanden, *was* man tun soll.


----------



## Alumini (30. November 2015)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> es ist doch auch wichtig auf welcher Seite ich den Druck aufbaue.


Hast Du schonmal beim Fahren volles Rohr Druck auf EINE Lenkerseite gegeben? Das Ergebnis würde mich interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (30. November 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Hast Du schonmal beim Fahren volles Rohr Druck auf EINE Lenkerseite gegeben? Das Ergebnis würde mich interessieren.



Volles Rohr? Interessiert dich auch das Ergebnis, wenn sich jmd volles Rohr über den Lenker wirft?

Nee, ernsthaft, ich hab noch nie volles Rohr Druck auf eine Lenkerseite gegeben. Wenn ich aber so im Stand Druck auf die kurveninnere Lenkerseite gebe rutscht das Rad deutlich früher weg als wenn ich Druck auf die kurvenäußere Seite gebe.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. November 2015)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber so im Stand Druck auf die kurveninnere Lenkerseite gebe rutscht das Rad deutlich früher weg als wenn ich Druck auf die kurvenäußere Seite gebe.


Stehst du dabei neben dem Bike oder bist du (im Trackstand) auf dem Bike? Das macht einen prinzipiellen Unterschied. (Kräfte von außen <-> Kräfte nur innerhalb des Systems)


----------



## Mathma (30. November 2015)

Also ich stell mir das (innerhalb des Systems, also Fahrer auf dem Rad) so vor:
da eine auf den Lenker übertragene Kraft normalerweise über den Rahmen und Gabel im Idealfall immer senkrecht zu den Radachsen übertragen wird, sollte es eigentlich egal sein, an welcher Stelle man den Lenker belastet. Durch die Mehrbelastung des Lenkers auf der kurveninneren Seite kommt es aber wahrscheinlich zu einer kleinen Schwerpunktverlagerung zur kurveninneren Seite und damit kippt das Rad etwas nach innen und rutscht dementsprechend leichter weg...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (30. November 2015)

Also bitte Leute bevor ihr alles zerdenkt geht raus und fahrt doch mal eine richtige Kurve dann werdet ihr wohl hoffentlich schnell draufkommen wie daneben ihr gerade liegt. Kleiner Denkanstoß: was macht das VR wenn ich denn Lenker links belaste und wieso sollte ich das in einer normalen Rechtskurve (ausgenommen ich will driften) lieber lassen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. November 2015)

"Druck" gehört nur auf das (kurvenäußere) Pedal. Nach dem Lenkimpuls (der Einleitung der Kurvenfahrt) ist zwar der kurveninnere Arm gestreckt, jedoch lastfrei. Lastfrei heißt hier weder abgestützt auf dem Lenker noch ziehend an selbigem. 

Tip für die Praxis: nicht zu viel drüber nachdenken und das, was sich richtig anfühlt, ist es meistens auch.



JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> ...was macht das VR wenn ich denn Lenker links belaste und wieso sollte ich das in einer normalen Rechtskurve (ausgenommen ich will driften) lieber lassen?


Hier: kurze Belastung links = Lenkimpuls für eine LINKSkurve. Während einer Linkskurve = verkleinern des Radius.

Darf morgen gerne mal jeder ausprobieren: gerade aus fahren, kurz links drücken und das Radl fährt nach links obwohl man -vermeintlich- nach rechts lenkt. Wer's nicht gleich merkt: die ganze Aktion mal freihändig.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. November 2015)

das Kurven inneren, das "oben", Pedal Belasten leitet die (Schwer)Kraft direkt in den Erdmittelpunkt, ohne Umweg über irgendwie profilierte Gummis.
wenn man trotzdem die nächst Kurve erreicht, dann nochmal, nur jetzt Lenker innen belasten,
Bodenkontakt ist dann auch nicht zufällig.

Steilkurve/Anlieger = andere Baustelle


----------



## Mathma (30. November 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Hauptsache man hat verstanden, *was* man tun soll.


Deshalb fahrmer lieber. Ist schliesslich ein Radl- und kein Physik-Forum.


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

Wenn man Druck auf einer einzelnen Lenkerseite aufbauen will, was tut man da mit dem Schwerpunkt?
Gesetzt den Fall man mag den Schwerpunkt dort lassen wo er ist, müsste man beim Drücken auf der einen Lenkerseite gleichzeitig an der anderen Seite ziehen. Tut das jemand? Glaube eher nicht. Würde das irgendeinen Effekt haben? Nein. Versucht man auf der einen Seite zu drücken, ohne an der anderen Seite dagegen zu halten, tut man das über Gewichtsverlagerung.
Mir hat beim Umsetzen auch mal die Erklärung genutzt, dass man auf die kurvenäußere Lenkerseite drücken soll. Nicht weil es was bringen würde auf den Lenker zu drücken, sondern weil man sich vorstellt, eine Lenkerseite runterzudrücken und dabei sachte und kontrolliert den Schwerpunkt zu der Seite rüberschwenkt. Einfach eine nette Eselsbrücke für den Kopf, "auf den Lenker drücken" ist irgendwie intuitiver in ein Bewegungsmuster umzusetzen als "Schwerpunkt verlagern"... für mich zumindest.
Ähnlich dürfte es sich bei eurer Kurvendiskussion auch verhalten.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ähnlich dürfte es sich bei eurer *Kurvendiskussion* auch verhalten.



Und schon gar kein Matheforum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (1. Dezember 2015)

Also jetzt nochmal zum Mitmeisseln:


kurvenäusseres Pedal runter
Hüfte in der Kurve eindrehen (Bauchnabel zeigt dahin, wo ich fahren will)
Bike in die Kurve legen
Blick ab Scheitelpunkt auf den nächste Gerade (oder was auch immer)
Schwerpunkt zentral bis leicht(!) vorn und TIEF
in der Kurvenfahrt Bike nach unten drücken (Schwermachen)

und jetzt ab, üben!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Dezember 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> in der Kurvenfahrt Bike nach unten drücken (Schwermachen)



Ich wiege ohne Kleidung 72 kg. Wie schwer sollte ich mich dann in einer Kurve mit einem Kurvenradius von etwa 6 m etwa machen, wenn ich mit 20 km/h abgefahren komme? Muss ich mich bergab schwerer machen als in der Ebene? Wäre es günstig, sich bergauf leichter zu machen, auch wenn keine Kurve zu sehen ist?
Fragen über Fragen. 

Also, ich habe das jetzt gerade probiert. Bei dem Mistregenwetter werde ich einfach nicht schwerer, außer durch das Wasser auf der Kleidung und dem Bike.


----------



## grey (1. Dezember 2015)

steig mal auf eine waage und hüpf darauf herum.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Dezember 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich wiege ohne Kleidung 72 kg. Wie schwer sollte ich mich dann in einer Kurve mit einem Kurvenradius von etwa 6 m etwa machen, wenn ich mit 20 km/h abgefahren komme? Muss ich mich bergab schwerer machen als in der Ebene? Wäre es günstig, sich bergauf leichter zu machen, auch wenn keine Kurve zu sehen ist?
> Fragen über Fragen.
> 
> Also, ich habe das jetzt gerade probiert. Bei dem Mistregenwetter werde ich einfach nicht schwerer, außer durch das Wasser auf der Kleidung und dem Bike.





grey schrieb:


> steig mal auf eine waage und hüpf darauf herum.


der trollt nur - nicht füttern


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

na ist doch logisch.
Bei der Einfahrt in eine Rechtskurve drückst du links auf den Lenker, während du mit der rechten Hand nach unten greifst um einen Stein aufzuheben. Somit erreichst du sowohl die richtige Radneigung als auch das perfekte Gewicht. Bei der Kurvenausfahrt schaust du nach vorne und  wirfst den Stein in Fahrtrichtung gegen einen Baum. Das erzwingt die richtige Blickführung zum Kurvenausgang und du wirst gleichzeitig wieder leichter. Da im Anschluss der Stein vor dein Vorderrad rollen wird, hast du gleich noch die nächste anspruchsvolle Stelle in Form eines Steinfelds erschaffen.
Linkskurven funktionieren ähnlich nur richtungsverkehrt.

scnr


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Dezember 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> der trollt nur - nicht füttern


Nein Basti, ich trolle nicht. Ich mache nur klar, dass ihr etwas ganz anderes meint, als ihr schreibt. Und das kann dann jeder für sich interpretieren. "Mach dich doch nicht so schwer!", wenn man einen anderen Menschen tragen soll, meint sicher etwas anderes - nämlich sich nicht wie ein nasser Schlabbersack zu verhalten, sondern sich möglichst steif zu machen - als das Schwermachen auf dem Bike.
Wenn ihr Pumpen meint, dann schreibt das doch. Wozu wieder ein neues Wort für eine anderweitig bekannte Bewegung?


scylla schrieb:


> na ist doch logisch. ...


Danke Scylla. Damit bin ich wenigstens nicht überfordert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (1. Dezember 2015)

Dann pump halt in der Kurve 

Ihc habe es doch schon 2542143 mal beschrieben, wie es geht.


Und wenn mir jetzt einer mit "in der Kurve die Luftpumpe bedienen" kommt, könnt ihr in Zukunft euern Scheiss selbst machen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Dezember 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ... Ihc habe es doch schon 2542143 mal beschrieben, wie es geht.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Dezember 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich wiege ohne Kleidung 72 kg. Wie schwer sollte ich mich dann in einer Kurve mit einem Kurvenradius von etwa 6 m etwa machen, wenn ich mit 20 km/h abgefahren komme? Muss ich mich bergab schwerer machen als in der Ebene? Wäre es günstig, sich bergauf leichter zu machen, auch wenn keine Kurve zu sehen ist?
> Fragen über Fragen.
> 
> Also, ich habe das jetzt gerade probiert. Bei dem Mistregenwetter werde ich einfach nicht schwerer, außer durch das Wasser auf der Kleidung und dem Bike.


s


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Nein Basti, ich trolle nicht. Ich mache nur klar, dass ihr etwas ganz anderes meint, als ihr schreibt. Und das kann dann jeder für sich interpretieren. "Mach dich doch nicht so schwer!", wenn man einen anderen Menschen tragen soll, meint sicher etwas anderes - nämlich sich nicht wie ein nasser Schlabbersack zu verhalten, sondern sich möglichst steif zu machen - als das Schwermachen auf dem Bike.
> Wenn ihr Pumpen meint, dann schreibt das doch. Wozu wieder ein neues Wort für eine anderweitig bekannte Bewegung?
> Danke Scylla. Damit bin ich wenigstens nicht überfordert!



Schwer machen ist doch nur eine Phase des Pumpens...

Zu deinen anderen Fragen:

1. So schwer wies geht
2. Im Bedarfsfall
3. Im Bedarfsfall


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Dezember 2015)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Schwer machen ist doch nur eine Phase des Pumpens...


Für mich ist es die einzige. Wenn du mir die andere(n) noch nennen möchtest, bitte per PN.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Dezember 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Für mich ist es die einzige. Wenn du mir die andere(n) noch nennen möchtest, bitte per PN.


äh "Leichtmachen"?  Optimaler Weise am Kurvenanfang


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

ach jetzt verstehe ich. Du willst die Reifen aufpumpen, damit das Gewicht der zusätzlichen Luft das Fahrrad in der Kurve schwerer macht. 

War das jetzt richtig so?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Dezember 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> äh "Leichtmachen"?  Optimaler Weise am Kurvenanfang


Sicher. Aber man darf bemerken, dass (dynamisches) Schwer- und Leichtmachen ein unzertrennliches Zwillingspärchen sind. Siehe:


grey schrieb:


> steig mal auf eine waage und hüpf darauf herum.


Aber da ich eh betulich bike, ist das alles hier für mich nicht relevant.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ach jetzt verstehe ich. Du willst die Reifen aufpumpen, damit das Gewicht der zusätzlichen Luft das Fahrrad in der Kurve schwerer macht.
> 
> War das jetzt richtig so?


wir 2 fahren schon irgendwann mal zusammen 



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Sicher. Aber man darf bemerken, dass (dynamisches) Schwer- und Leichtmachen ein unzertrennliches Zwillingspärchen sind


DU warst doch derjenige, der meinte, Schwermachen sei die EINZIGE Komponente des Pumpens.


----------



## MrMapei (1. Dezember 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> wir 2 fahren schon irgendwann mal zusammen


Dann hoffen wir mal, dass sie oben lang genug auf dich wartet


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal, dass sie oben lang genug auf dich wartet



ich fahr dann schonmal vor, damit ich unten nicht so viel rückstand hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (1. Dezember 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal, dass sie oben lang genug auf dich wartet


*WEGGELAUFEN - VERMISST - VERIRRT*​
Mein Hund ist weggelaufen. Er hat sich sicher wieder verirrt (der wird nämlich langsam senil  )!

Wenn ihn jemand gesehen hat, bitte im KTWR abgeben.
Hier ein aktuelles Bild von ihm






(scheisse, sieht das dämlich aus ^^)​

scylla schrieb:


> ich fahr dann schonmal vor, damit ich unten nicht so viel rückstand hab


Wer beatmet mich dann, wenn/falls ich oben ankomme?


----------



## Alumini (1. Dezember 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Wenn ihn jemand gesehen hat, bitte sachdienliche Hinweise an die untere Jagdbehörde.


So.


----------



## MrMapei (1. Dezember 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Wer beatmet mich dann, wenn/falls ich oben ankomme?


Bis dahin hat mich bestimmt jemand gefunden


----------



## frogmatic (1. Dezember 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> äh "Leichtmachen"?  *Optimaler Weise* am Kurvenanfang


Ich bin der optimale Weise, wer ruft mich?


----------



## Mathma (1. Dezember 2015)

Hier ist´s lustig. Das gefällt mir. Nicht so ein Aufeinanderrumgehacke wie anderswo.
Trotzdem. Ich trau mich gar nicht zu fragen. Es geht mir schon gar nicht mehr darum, wie ich fahre, sondern, aus lauter Jux und Tollerei, warum ich so fahre:


bastifunbiker schrieb:


> kurvenäusseres Pedal runter
> Hüfte in der Kurve eindrehen (Bauchnabel zeigt dahin, wo ich fahren will)
> Bike in die Kurve legen
> Blick ab Scheitelpunkt auf den nächste Gerade (oder was auch immer)
> ...


Also: wenn ich (explosiv) tief gehe, werd ich kurz leicht, dann schwer, sodann wieder normal, alles in Bruchteilen einer Sekunde (abgesehen davon, dass ich dabei die ganze Zeit nur 70 kg wiege ). Will sagen, ich kann doch gar nicht_ länger als einen Sekundenbruchteil_ das Rad mit mehr als meiner Gewichtskraft nach unten drücken (schwermachen).
Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur zu langsam, dass ich die Kurve nicht innerhalb dieser Zeitspanne krieg... .
Na ja, jedenfalls funktioniert es so, wie Basti das sagt.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Dezember 2015)

Du musst den Ablauf eben so timen dass du im Moment des höchsten Gripbedarfs auch den größten Grip generierst also um den Scheitelpunkt herum und den hast du relativ schnell passiert...


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Dezember 2015)

maggerich schrieb:


> Hier ist´s lustig. Das gefällt mir. Nicht so ein Aufeinanderrumgehacke wie anderswo.
> Trotzdem. Ich trau mich gar nicht zu fragen. Es geht mir schon gar nicht mehr darum, wie ich fahre, sondern, aus lauter Jux und Tollerei, warum ich so fahre:
> 
> Also: wenn ich (explosiv) tief gehe, werd ich kurz leicht, dann schwer, sodann wieder normal, alles in Bruchteilen einer Sekunde (abgesehen davon, dass ich dabei die ganze Zeit nur 70 kg wiege ). Will sagen, ich kann doch gar nicht_ länger als einen Sekundenbruchteil_ das Rad mit mehr als meiner Gewichtskraft nach unten drücken (schwermachen).
> ...


also zunächst bist du in der Kurve schwerer als 70 kg. Nämlich 70xDeineKurvenGs - egal.
Es hängt auch davon ab, wie schnell du die Bewegungen ausführst.
Du musst ja nicht dein ganzes Pulver mit einmal verballern. Das ist alles ein Frage des Timings. Je nachdem, wie schnell du bist und wie die Kurve ausschaut, musst du das ganze anpassen. Du gehst am Kurveneingang hoch, dann wieder runter (dabei bist du noch leicht) sobald du die Richtung DEUTLICH änderst (um den Scheitelpunkt) brauchst du Traktion und musst schwer sein (unten). Dann kannst du dich (bei Bedarf) langsam wieder strecken und du bist derweil noch immer "schwer".


//edit:


JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Du musst den Ablauf eben so timen dass du im Moment des höchsten Gripbedarfs auch den größten Grip generierst also um den Scheitelpunkt herum und den hast du relativ schnell passiert...


hätte ich nur so wenig Worte auf lager, hätte ich auch schneller gepostet 



//edit2: aber jetzt sieht man ja eindeutig, dass wir die ganze Zeit das gleiche gemeint haben


----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Dezember 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> hätte ich nur so wenig Worte auf lager, hätte ich auch schneller gepostet



Ein Gedanke, der sich nicht kurz fassen lässt, verdient nicht, ausgesprochen zu werden!


----------



## Mathma (1. Dezember 2015)

@bastifunbiker: Glaub mir, auch in der Kurve wieg ich 70 kg. Es sei denn, ich krieg während der Fahrt was zu essen oder nähere mich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Beides unwahrscheinlich.



JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Du musst den Ablauf eben so timen dass du im Moment des höchsten Gripbedarfs auch den größten Grip generierst also um den Scheitelpunkt herum und den hast du relativ schnell passiert...



Das fast es schön zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (1. Dezember 2015)

maggerich schrieb:


> @bastifunbiker: Glaub mir, auch in der Kurve wieg ich 70 kg. Es sei denn, ich krieg während der Fahrt was zu essen oder nähere mich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Beides unwahrscheinlich.


Gewicht und Masse sind 2 Paar Schuhe, junger Padawan (auch wenn die Einheit oben nicht stimmt).
Und wiegen kann man nur eins davon =)


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2015)

Schwere Masse gleich träge Masse? Oder gelten in Kurven andere Gesetze?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Dezember 2015)

Also das funktioniert folgendermaßen: Masse (Einheit kg) mal Beschleunigung (Einheit m/s²) = (Trägheits)kraft (Einheit N). Ein Sonderfall: Masse mal *Erd*beschleunigung (9,81m/s²) = (Gewichts)kraft


----------



## Mathma (1. Dezember 2015)

@bastifunbiker: du hast wieder (fast) recht, Obi-Wan. Allerdings meinte ich mit Gewicht die Masse. Und du die Gewichtskraft.
Ausserdem bin ich, wenn schon, ein alter Padawan...


----------



## Mathma (1. Dezember 2015)

...oder auch Trägheitskraft... hach, jetzt bin ich ganz durcheinander...


----------



## MrMapei (1. Dezember 2015)

Bevor @Einstein jetzt gleich hier aufschlägt, noch mal ne schüchterne Frage:
ist Druck auf dem Vorderrad nur in Kurven so wichtig, wie ihr es so wunderbar erläutert habt , oder bekommt man nicht auch dann Probleme mit zu wenig Druck, wenn in Steilstücken das Gewicht zu weit hinten ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Dezember 2015)

Beim Bremsen imo noch wesentlich wichtiger...


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Dezember 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Bevor @Einstein jetzt gleich hier aufschlägt, noch mal ne schüchterne Frage:
> ist Druck auf dem Vorderrad nur in Kurven so wichtig, wie ihr es so wunderbar erläutert habt , oder bekommt man nicht auch dann Probleme mit zu wenig Druck, wenn in Steilstücken das Gewicht zu weit hinten ist?


zusätzlicher Druck am VR ist nicht besonders wichtig (in den meisten Fällen).
Meistens ist eine gleichmäßige Gewichtsverteilung zw VR und HR wichtig. Besonders in - wie du so schön erwähntest - Steilstücken.
Da solltest du nicht zu weit nach hinten. Dann verliert dein VR Traktion und du bekommst ein riesen Problem... eigentlich sogar mehrere:

du kannst nicht mehr effizient bremsen
du hast keine Traktion zum Lenken
Deine Front ist zu leicht und marschiert evtl. einfach irgendwo hin
Deswegen: (fast) *immer zentraler, tiefer Schwerpunkt *
(KSP über Tretlager)


----------



## Alumini (1. Dezember 2015)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ein Gedanke, der sich nicht kurz fassen lässt, verdient nicht, ausgesprochen zu werden!


Mein erster Gedanke so: HÄH?!?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Dezember 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke so: HÄH?!?



Eh super viel kürzer lässt sich ein Gedanke ja wohl kaum fassen...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. Dezember 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> zusätzlicher Druck am VR ist nicht besonders ....
> 
> Deine Front ist zu leicht und marschiert evtl. einfach irgendwo hin



und wo das Irgendwo liegt bestimmt die Fliehkraft
du fliegts quasi willenlos ins nIrgendwo
Druck am VR ist besonders wichtig, unbedingt, must have, ohne geht gaaaaanicht


----------



## Alumini (1. Dezember 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> *zusätzlicher* Druck am VR


vs.


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Druck am VR


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich wiederhole mich: Der Lenker sollte immer lastenfrei sein!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. Dezember 2015)

wo für dann ein Vorderrad, damit sind wir bei schneidi


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich: Der Lenker sollte immer lastenfrei sein!


Ach und wie soll ich dann eine  Kehre modern mit Nosewheelie versetzen lernen?
Bis hier war das so eine schöne Diskussion, sogar mit Physik(!). Ich konnte die Beine hochlegen und bewundern, wie einige richtig gut die Kurve kriegen.  
Und jetzt kommst du so daher!
Danny MacAskill und Chris Akrigg machst du so arbeits- und brotlos.


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

Erst soll ich irgendwo auf dem Lenker rumdrücken, dann soll ich den Lenker nicht belasten, mich nebenbei auch noch schwer und leicht machen, und das ganze dann auch noch im modernen Nosewheelie. Das ist zu hoch für mich, ich glaub ich fahr künftig nur noch gradeaus und ja nicht zu steil. 



frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich bin der optimale Weise, wer ruft mich?



Danke, du darfst wieder gehen. Dein Einsatz ist erst an Heilige Drei Könige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (1. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich: Der Lenker sollte immer lastenfrei sein!


Ganz schön hohe Lautstärke für so wenig Ahnung


----------



## Epictetus (22. Januar 2016)

Hab den Lenker vorsichtshalber abmontiert, nun definitiv lastenfrei! 
Vorsorge ist besser als Nachsorge!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (22. Januar 2016)

JustSkilled du bist so gscheiiid!


----------



## everywhere.local (27. Januar 2016)

Es kann halt auch niemand garantieren, dass der Lenker nicht in nem Lastwagen transportiert wurde


----------



## Alumini (27. Januar 2016)

Der Lenker fährt doch den Lastwagen, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (27. Januar 2016)

Gaaanz falsch!


----------



## everywhere.local (27. Januar 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Der Lenker fährt doch den Lastwagen, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


ferngesteuert oder was?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (27. Januar 2016)

Nein er glaubt offenbar, ein Lenker sei in der Lage, selbstständig einen Lastwagen zu fahren


----------



## Alumini (27. Januar 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Nein er glaubt offenbar, ein Lenker sei in der Lage, selbstständig einen Lastwagen zu fahren


Ja, is ja wohl auch so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (27. Januar 2016)

Naja man sieht eh was dabei rauskommt...


----------



## --- (12. Februar 2016)

Ein Lenker muß vorallem luschenfrei sein. Achtet darauf!


----------

